# mio suocero a lui poco gli vado giù



## zipp404

L’espressione *non mi va giù* significa _mi sta antipatico, non lo sopporto, non lo reggo proprio, non lo sopporto, mi sta proprio sulle pale_.  Vorrei chiedervi però, voi come parafrasereste l’espressione  «mio suocero a lui poco gli vado giù» ?

*Contesto*

Teresa, una derelitta diciassettenne, racconta della macchinazione che suo suocero e due suoi complici avevano preparato nascostamente per rapire suo neonato facendole credere falsamente che la trasportavano dal dottore perché si facesse esaminare il latte con cui allattava il bambino al seno.  In realtà i perpetratori del reato avevano preparato un certificato in cui veniva dichiarato che era pazza e che doveva essere internata in un manicomio.  Portata in manicomio la povera ragazza racconta a un'infermiera il vero motivo di suo internamento.
_________​
«Arrivo lì allo psichiatrico. E vedo tutte inferriate, porte sprangate, camici bianchi, sento gridi, lamenti e capisco che non è un ospedale normale. […] Mi sentivo accorata. Mi doleva il petto per il latte che stagnava. […] L’indomani arriva una donna con la pompetta e mi leva il latte. Mi cascavano le lagrime da sole, per il gran dolore. Eh, lo so, lo so che fa male, diceva questa signora che mi levava il latte, ma il pupo dove ce l’ha? Dico: che ne so! me l’hanno levato e non ho saputo più niente; me l’hanno nascosto perché vogliono tenere lui e sbarazzarsi di me, il suocero mio vuole che mio marito mi lasci per prendere un’altra donna che dice lui, una coi soldi; *mio suocero *a lui poco gli vado giù perché non ho portato niente in dote e mi dice sempre: non m’hai portato manco la camicia!»

Provo io per primo a parafrasare mantenendo lo stesso registro

a. mio suocero a lui poco gli vado giù
b. mio suocere a lui non gli sto tanto simpatica

Penso che la seconda non sia abbastanza enfatica come la prima


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> voi come parafrasereste l’espressione «mio suocero a lui poco gli vado giù» ?


''_A mio suocero io non piaccio_''.  (In un altro contesto: ''mio suocero fa fatica a sopportarmi'').
Di sicuro ti rendi conto che la frase citata è estremamente colloquiale e (in base alle regole dell'italiano standard) sgrammaticata..
Si direbbe ''un doppio anacoluto'' (ripetizione del complemento di termine 'a lui+gli',  cambiamento repentino del soggetto: 'mio suocero+ vado').


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> ''_A mio suocero io non piaccio_''.  (In un altro contesto: ''mio suocero fa fatica a sopportarmi'').
> Di sicuro ti rendi conto che la frase citata è estremamente colloquiale e (in base alle regole dell'italiano standard) sgrammaticata..
> Si direbbe ''un doppio anacoluto'' (ripetizione del complemento di termine 'a lui+gli',  cambiamento repentino del soggetto: 'mio suocero+ vado').



*Grazie!*

Sì, mi rendo conto della ripetizione del complemento di termine che accade molto frequentemente nel romanzo, e che quest’uso è considerato sgrammaticale (in spagnolo viene usato molto frequentemente, infatti è previsto, per colorare, 'decorare' la lingua e dar enfasi a tutte le espressioni).

Teresa, quando era una ragazzina si vide costretta ad abbandonare l’elementare, è stata cacciata fuori di casa dal padre ed è rimasta sola nell’indigenza, priva di appoggi e di aiuti, e si esprime in questo modo.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @zipp404  secondo me non deve trarre in ingannno il _poco_: _poco gli vado giù_ è un'espressione che non va intesa in senso letterale ma significa _non gli piaccio per niente, non mi sopporta, non mi può vedere_, cioè molto più forte di _non gli sto tanto simpatica.
"Quel tuo amico mi piace poco" _non significa "_mi è poco simpatico_" ma "_non mi ispira fiducia, non mi piace per niente_".


----------



## zipp404

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @zipp404  secondo me non deve trarre in ingannno il _poco_: _poco gli vado giù_ è un'espressione che non va intesa in senso letterale ma significa _non gli piaccio per niente, non mi sopporta, non mi può vedere_, cioè molto più forte di _non gli sto tanto simpatica.
> "Quel tuo amico mi piace poco" _non significa "_mi è poco simpatico_" ma "_non mi ispira fiducia, non mi piace per niente_".



Ciao lorenzos

*Grazie! *


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non deve trarre in ingannno il _poco_


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @zipp404 , di niente.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
"non andare giù" non significa letteralmente "non digerire"?
Mantenendo lo stesso registro allora:

mio suocero lui poco mi digerisce;
mio suocero lui poco mi si strozza (coerente nel linguaggio anche con i luoghi del racconto; attendo conferme dai laziali).


----------



## Olaszinhok

alfaalfa said:


> mio suocero lui poco mi digerisce;
> mio suocero lui poco mi si strozza (coerente


Non so perché ma la posizione di quel _poco_ a me suona strana, mi  verrebbe istintivamente di collocarlo in fondo alla frase: _mio suocero (lui) mi digerisce poco.    _


----------



## alfaalfa

Se è per questo, a me suona strana tutta la frase  . Volevo solo calcare quella originale.


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> poco mi si strozza (coerente nel linguaggio anche con i luoghi del racconto; attendo conferme dai laziali).


Mai sentita a Roma e nella Tuscia (le sole due zone di cui possa dirmi "esperto") ma, per carità, tutto è possibile...


----------



## alfaalfa

alfaalfa said:


> mio suocero lui poco mi si strozza (coerente nel linguaggio anche con i luoghi del racconto; attendo conferme dai laziali).


Ero convinto che "non strozzarsi qualcosa" fosse un equivalente di "non digerire" (chiaramente non parlo di italiano standard). Grazie per la dritta Starless74   .


----------



## ohbice

Il problema è già stato sviscerato. Aggiungo solo che una persona di estrazione modesta residente nel nord Italia non avrebbe probabilmente pronunciato la frase in oggetto.


----------



## bearded

alfaalfa said:


> non andare giù" non significa letteralmente ''non digerire''?


Veramente significa 'non essere digerito'.  Non digerire sarebbe 'non mandare giù'.


----------



## alfaalfa

Che barba oggi!  


zipp404 said:


> a lui poco gli vado giù


Non trovavo l'infinito corretto.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> alfaalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "non andare giù" non significa letteralmente "non digerire"?
> 
> 
> 
> Veramente significa 'non essere digerito'.  Non digerire sarebbe 'non mandare giù'.
Click to expand...

Veramente )  ) prima di digerire bisogna mandare giù!
- _Questa cosa mi sta sul gozzo_ (non riesco a mandarla giù)
che però credo sia perfettamente equivalente a "_non riesco a digerirla_".


----------



## francisgranada

Avrei una domanda a proposito. Mi spiego:

A prima lettura il senso l'ho capito (grosso modo), ma mi mancava la preposizione "a" davanti al "mio suocero", anche se la frase è colloquiale.  Quindi aspetterei "*a*_ mio suocero a lui poco gli vado giù_".  Senza la preposizione "a" ho la sensazione spontanea che dopo "mio suocero" ci vuole una piccola pausa per separarlo dal resto della frase.  Per illustrazione: _"Mio suocero - a lui poco gli vado giù" _oppure _"Mio suocero .... a lui poco gli vado giù"._

La domanda è, se mi sbaglio troppo ....


----------



## Starless74

Ciao Francis
come diceva @bearded in #2, la frase non è solo colloquiale ma anche oggettivamente sgrammaticata ripetto all'italiano standard.
Ciò posto, la pausa ce la sentirei anch'io. Anche solo una virgola: _mio suocero, a lui poco gli vado giù_.
Come a dire: «Quanto a mio suocero, [pausa]...» ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Starless74, grazie!


----------



## zipp404

francisgranada said:


> aspetterei "*a*_ mio suocero a lui poco gli vado giù_".  Senza la preposizione "a" ho la sensazione spontanea che dopo "mio suocero" ci vuole una piccola pausa per separarlo dal resto della frase.



È una costruzione simile a quella colloquiale usata molto spesso in francese. Ti faccio un esempio in italiano basato su quell'uso colloquiale francese:

Il mio fratellino, l'ho visto parlare con i suoi amici
Il mio fratellino, glielo dirò tutto quando sarà il momento
La dislocazione a destra e la dislocazione a sinistra sono anche assai frequente nel parlato.  Per esempio:

Lui si è stupito quando mi ha visto entrare, Jean
Jean, lui si è stupito quando mi ha visto entrare


----------



## francisgranada

zipp404 said:


> Mio fratellino, io gli ho insegnato tutto
> Mio fretellino, glielo dirò tutto quando sarà il momento


Chiaro.  Ma dopo "mio fratellino" hai messo una virgola  (che indica o suggerisce la separazione di "mio fratellino" dal resto della frase) ....


----------



## zipp404

francisgranada said:


> Chiaro.  Ma dopo "mio fratellino" ci hai messo una virgola  (che suggerisce la separazione di "mio fratellino" dal resto della frase) ....



Sì, certo, perché l’ho scritto, ma quando si parla, a volte si parla in fretta, e devi capire il contesto, e cioè a dire che l'autrice femminista del romanzo (Dacia Maraini) scrive, deliberatamente, nel modo estremamente colloquiale e persino disordinato in cui parla Teresa.

Parlando della sua famiglia (che representa la società), Teresa in un momento dice:

«Ma il fatto è che non mi potevano vedere […]  perché *non sapevo neanche parlare bene*, ero rimasta arretrata, paesana, ignorante.»

E ho deliberatamente sottolineato che Dacia Maraini è una femminista perché Teresa è un esempio del modo in cui il patriarcato e il maschilismo hanno maltrattato le donne.  In questo racconto, prima e durante l'ultima guerra (especialmente durante le guerre, l'esempio supremo per eccellenza del maschilismo).  Teresa è il risultato, in parte, delle pratiche di quel maschilismo.  In effetti, siamo tutti, in una certa misura, il risultato di questo dannato patriarcato.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mio fratello, ma* il* mio fratellino.


----------



## zipp404

Olaszinhok said:


> Mio fratello, ma* il* mio fratellino.



Sì, certo, _*grazie!*_


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> Mio fratello, ma* il* mio fratellino.


Interessante, non lo sapevo. Quasi "fratellino" volesse sostituire il costrutto "*il *fratello *piccolo*" ... (quindi un costrutto coll' aggettivo, in cui l'articolo si richiede)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Interessante, non lo sapevo. Quasi "fratellino" volesse sostituire il costrutto "*il *fratello *piccolo*" .


Il fatto è che ''mio padre,mia madre,mio fratello, mio cugino...'' sono espressioni cristallizzate, senza articolo - e i sostantivi diminutivi invece non ne fanno parte.  Così si dice anche ''mio cugino/mia cugina, mio nipote/mia nipote'', ma ''il mio cuginetto/ la mia cuginetta, il mio nipotino/la mia nipotina''.
In un altro ambito ''casa mia'', ma ''la mia casetta''.


----------



## Mary49

Uso dell'articolo e dell'aggettivo possessivo coi nomi di parentela - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca
"Nella lingua italiana quando ci troviamo di fronte a dei _singenionimi_ (termine tecnico per indicare i nomi di parentela) occorre fare delle distinzioni, poiché la casistica è assai varia. Innanzitutto, con _padre_, _madre_, _figlio_, _figlia_ l'articolo si omette; non sono corrette frasi come "il mio padre era un uomo d'affari" oppure "questa è la mia figlia" (quest'ultimo caso potrebbe essere accettabile solo quando al sostantivo segua, o preceda, un aggettivo: "questa è la mia figlia maggiore", "questa è la mia bella figlia", ecc.). L'articolo, invece, come suggerisce Serianni (_Italiano_, Milano, Garzanti, 2000), si esprime normalmente con le varianti affettive dei singenionimi, ad esempio con _babbo_, _papà_, _mamma_, _figliolo_, _figliola_, _nonna_, _nonno_; perciò, "la mia mamma", "il mio papà" oppure "il mio babbo" sono espressioni corrette, usate nella letteratura da autori sia toscani (come Collodi), sia di altre provenienze geografiche (come Verga). Nell'italiano familiare, specie fuori dalla Toscana, sono tuttavia ben saldi i tipi _mia mamma_ e _mio papà_. Con altri nomi di parentela l'uso toscano predilige l'articolo: sono molto diffusi nel linguaggio popolare "la mi' mamma" "i' mi' marito", ecc., ma altrove è comune l'omissione.
L'articolo è però necessario in alcuni casi: 
con le forme alterate, ad esempio "la mia sorellina", "il mio nonnino", ecc. ed anche con le forme _patrigno_, _matrigna_, _figliastro_, _figliastra_;    
con i termini che indicano rapporti sentimentali ma non ancora di parentela vera e propria, come ad esempio "il mio fidanzato", "la mia ragazza" e con essi anche tutte le varianti regionali (_bello_, _bella_, _moroso_, _morosa_, _amante_, ecc.); 
in frasi con accentuato valore enfatico, nelle quali, normalmente, il possessivo viene posposto: "il figlio mio", "il nonno mio";   
nei casi in cui il singenionimo è accompaganto da un antroponimo (nome di persona o cognome) l'articolo, frequentemente, viene omesso."


----------



## bearded

Rispetto all' intera regola generale della Crusca, citata da Mary, il mio #26 contiene solo alcuni esempi limitati.. Sono lieto però di vedere che essi sono pienamente 'in linea' con quanto dice l'autorevole Accademia.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Credo che occorra aprire un filone apposito su quest'argomento, se non c'è già. Ho notato più volte che persone straniere, che hanno anche un'ottima padronanza dell'italiano, incappano in errori di questo genere.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> un filone apposito su quest'argomento, se non c'è già


Qualcosa c'è già nel forum, ad es.
la mia mamma/zia
dove Mary riporta la stessa regola.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Qualcosa c'è già nel forum, ad es.
> la mia mamma/zia


----------

